# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software) مساعدة :  فك شفرة alcatel ot-e101

## amejma

سلام الله عليكم إخواني  
أريد فك شفرة  
ALCATEL OT-E101 
IMEI 353836010956944  
ProviderId: E101X-2AAMMA1-1 
و لكم جزيل الشكر

----------

